

Ask HN: What are the chances of raising a seed round? - adamzerner

What are the chances that a smart and ambitious hacker, out of college, could raise seed money so he could work on a startup idea?<p>This could mean via an angel investor, accelerator, or hacker house (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;HackerHouses&#x2F;What-are-some-hacker-houses-in-the-Bay-Area-California-The-US-The-world).
======
jenjenhar
Could you give us a bit more details on your background?

I would say Drew Houston (founder of dropbox) was an ambitous hacker out of
college and get some seed money to work on his start up idea!

Regardless, all the best :)

~~~
adamzerner
Me specifically? I just graduated as a neuroscience major, took 2 CS classes
in college, taught myself html/css, js/jquery, rails etc., read all the
startup stuff on the internet, and am starting
[http://www.collegeanswerz.com/](http://www.collegeanswerz.com/).

But I'm not asking about me specifically. If the answer varies a lot, what are
the upper and lower bounds? I assumed that it wouldn't vary that much, because
kids out of college are all unproven, but I guess that's wrong.

~~~
jenjenhar
I would say it certainly varies a lot

Look at the collison brothers, they are no ordinary college kids.

As an investor, its hard to invest in an average college kid even if there is
a good idea. How do you know they can execute? Having said that I am not
personally an investor.

But, Don't you agree?

~~~
adamzerner
Yes, you're right. The average college kid clearly isn't investing material.

How about this: a kid who is a solid programmer, well read with regards to
startups, ambitious, and a reasonable thinker.

------
dylanhassinger
somewhere between 1 and 100

~~~
drnex
Your mockery is not even correct. Please, abstain from making useless comments
on HN.

~~~
dylanhassinger
my numbers reflected the fact that you provided no information in your
question for making any kind of prediction

